# 70 coaster brake fastback.



## Big Moe (Aug 6, 2017)

Finally, finally have an og slick and s5 rear wheel on my ol' red. Only took 23 years. Wahoo. . And thankfully I have come to my senses. I was actually going to sell this bike that I've had for so long recently. Not going to happen now. I have a nephew this bike is going to when I finally kick the bucket. And he had better take good care of it or I'm going to forego heaven and haunt his little ass.


----------



## hashbrown (Aug 6, 2017)

Very clean bike. I love these more and more. I can see why they carried the fastback name into modern day road bikes
... They have a similar curved top tube.


----------

